# Port for Dummies?



## skinnydipper (Oct 26, 2009)

I see port style wine recipes on this site all the time, every one of them sounds wonderful! But it seems that recipes typically list ingredients without the steps. I have a rudimentary understanding of the process, you stop fermentation early by fortifying. But what are the procedures? I would love to stat making some ports but I don't know where to begin. Is there a port for dummies out there somewhere?


Thanks,
Joel


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 26, 2009)

I would suggest you make it the same way you would make wine, except with a port style recipe.


Ferment it to dry (like wine). Then back sweeten and fortify. It is easier, and more consistant than trying to stop fermentation.


----------



## skinnydipper (Oct 26, 2009)

I noticed that port style recipes have malt. I tried to make a pumpkin wine last year, it was my first and I made several mistakes along the way. I would like to make a pumpkin port, would it be a safe assumption to use a pumpkin wine recipe plus malt extract as the base wine?


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 26, 2009)

1) I would use more lbs per gallon of fruit. 
2) I would use light Malt
3) I would use something more to add body (bannanas)


There is a couple other things as you go. But I don't want to confuse you yet. But I would help you as you go.....


----------



## Wade E (Oct 26, 2009)

You could fortify it or you could keep adding sugar during fermetation until your yeast gives up. As said above the fruit shold be almost dbled to help hide the added abv. Making a port is not much different then making a wine with the exception of Chaptalizing (adding extra during fermentation). I too will be making a Pumpkin Port pretty soon but Im cheating by using a F-pack. this f-pack is the stuff that Dunkin Donuts uses in their Pumpking Spice coffees and Lattes. I was given a big container of this stuff.


----------



## skinnydipper (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you for the responses, I think I'll give the pumpkin port a go!


----------



## vcasey (Oct 27, 2009)

wade said:


> I too will be making a Pumpkin Port pretty soon but Im cheating by using a F-pack. this f-pack is the stuff that Dunkin Donuts uses in their Pumpking Spice coffees and Lattes. I was given a big container of this stuff.



I'm looking forward to hearing about this one. Last year I made a pumpkin wine and mead. Looking forward to trying the wine over the holidays, the mead will need to wait at least another year. It looked like cornbread while it was fermenting and smelled like stinky feet. 
VC


----------



## skinnydipper (Oct 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> 1) I would use more lbs per gallon of fruit.
> 2) I would use light Malt
> 3) I would use something more to add body (bannanas)
> 
> ...




Be careful what you ask for Goodfella - you just night get it







Here is Medpreztel's pumpkin recipe that I wanted to try:





I received a nice PM from a member here about my Pumpkin wine recipe. I thought I would share it with the whole forum. Please feel free to comment on it.


Martina's Pumpkin Wine 

Yield: 3 gallons 

2.5 gallons water, boiled 
12 lbs pumpkin 
2 cans of Welch's white concentrate 
7 lbs sugar (or SG to 1.090) 
2 tsp of shaved ginger root 
1 tsp tannin 
3 tsp yeast nutrient 
3 tsp acid blend 
1.5 tsp pectic enzyme 
1 packet of Montrachet yeast 

I froze the pumpkin pulp for about a month before I started this. Make sure you put it in a straining bag when it's frozen. You get a lot of extra water with them. It's a mess otherwise. 

After about 6 months (racking when there was about an inch of sediment at the bottom), I added 1 can of welch's after I sorbated. 

A month after that, I filtered and then bottled. 

You could also add 2-3 cinnamon sticks to your recipe, but I didn't want to overpower the must with cinnamon flavor. I thought 2-3 was a lot. 


In this wine, you can definitely taste the ginger in it -- not too strong, but it's definitely there. The extra can of welch's after 6 months gave it (what I call) vinosity and some depth. It also sweetened it up a little. Make sure you have your pumpkin wine sorbated before you add it though.





Hope this helps, keep us posted! 

Martina


----------



## skinnydipper (Oct 27, 2009)

Goofella- maybe we can build a port for dummies through this thread, or start a new thread? Might be fun, maybe some others will join in with other recipes as we progress?

So - tis pumpkin season, I plan on making three gallons since my three gallon carboy is empty, so I will pick up a few pumpkins tomorrow. I will get enough for about 24# of flesh, correct? The Jack Keller recipe I made last year said to grate the flesh, which I did. I read another recipe somewhere to remove skin and chop, which is what I plan to do with this recipe. I will then freeze my 24# of chopped pumpkin flesh.


----------



## vcasey (Oct 27, 2009)

I used golden raisins instead of Welch's and no ginger in mine. The wine I left alone but the mead got pumpkin pie spices and I used 71B yeast for both. The pumpkin was peeled and the meat frozen for a couple of weeks (and the seeds toasted and consumed quickly) then I used the food processor to shred the meat. Like Goodfella says for a port I would use more pumpkin and DME but no bananas. Instead of bananas I would use raisins but both serve the same purpose. For the DME I would give serious thought to a darker DME to perhaps add some caramel flavors. My thought process goes along the lines that you are making something so different why not go all out. 
VC


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah.... let's roll with this!!! 


I would start out very light on the Ginger (if any), and very light on the cinnimon. You can add more any time you want, but you can't take it away.


I start my Port at SG 1.115.


I would say FOR SURE on the white raisins. I the darker malt extract is interesting too....


----------



## vcasey (Oct 28, 2009)

I may roll with this as well, but if so will only make a gallon batch (depends on inventory) and I'll use raisins, dark DME, pumpkin pie spices, maybe some dates. I will not be able to start until next week after I (groan) bottle. This will give me something to think about while I play with the Zins today. Anyone else want to join in? 
VC


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 28, 2009)

You two should start on the same day... So you can do it side by side.


You will have to count me out on this one. (I hate pumpkin anything) HAHA


But I will be following your progress and throwing in my 2 cents.


----------



## vcasey (Oct 28, 2009)

It will not end up tasting like pumpkin. Pumpkin is kinda bland, the spices is what will make the beverage. The pumpkin wine I made tasted like a chard that needed a bit more time to age. The mead was still pretty young but the spices were what I noted tasting prior to bottling. 
VC

Oh well looks like this will have to wait a bit. Everything is full and I need to keep the gallon jugs available for some other projects. Might go on and pick up a pumpkin and freeze it for later.


----------



## skinnydipper (Oct 29, 2009)

Okay - I have 12 pounds of pumpkin in the freezer. I'm afraid I'm going to have to go with the one gallon option also. The original recipe she said the pumpkin was in the freezer for 6 months, I assume it doesn't need to be that long - but how long do I need to freeze it?


----------



## vcasey (Oct 29, 2009)

I would give it a couple of weeks. Have fun with this I wish I could join you because it sounds like a unique idea.
VC


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 7, 2009)

I would like to work on this next weekend, wich will be just a few days over two weeks in the freezer. Too soon?


----------



## vcasey (Nov 7, 2009)

Nope you'll be fine and be sure to keep up up to date!
VC


----------



## Waldo (Nov 8, 2009)

If you guys wanna get started on your ports quicker just get some canned pumpkin and a good strainer bag and give er hell !!!


----------



## vcasey (Nov 8, 2009)

Waldo said:


> If you guys wanna get started on your ports quicker just get some canned pumpkin and a good strainer bag and give er hell !!!



But then you miss the cornbread look when the must ferments! 
VC


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 9, 2009)

Sounds like a project to start before xmas to have some on hand next year...
good luck and keep up updated with photos.


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 11, 2009)

Getting my plan together for this weekend, and realizing what a novice I truly am.


Here's my recipe, which is medpreztels slightly modified:
1.25 gallons water
12# frozen pumpkin (mostly chopped, some shredded)
3.5# sugar, looking for SG 1,115
1 tsp shaved ginger
1/2 tsp tannin
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme


I want to use white or golden raisons in lieu of Welchs, I'm not sure how much raison to use.


Long term plan is to fortify with vanilla vodka. The goal is a unique yet complex port style wine. I envision a pumpkin pie with whipped cream taste profile, hence the the vanilla vodka. I'm thinking to use canned pumpkin pie filling to make an F-pack.


Okay - so back to the basics:


1) Where do I start? 
2) The pumpkin is frozen, do I let it thaw?
3) Pour boiling water over the pumpkin in the primary?
4) Adding sugar, do I add all of the sugarto boiliing water to make a simple syrup? I read in another post where the writer used 2/3 of the sugar and water, reserving the remaining 1/3 to reach the desired SG.


I would like to state up front that I enjoy, read, and consider everyone's advice. I will make every attempt to respond to everyone's posts as I journey down this road, but if I do not it's because I'm up to my eyebrows in other activities.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 12, 2009)

skinnydipper said:


> Getting my plan together for this weekend, and realizing what a novice I truly am.
> 
> 
> Here's my recipe, which is medpreztels slightly modified:
> ...


----------



## vcasey (Nov 12, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind is that pumpkin is a lot like mango , pineapples, and papaya in that you are going to get a lot of sediment fall out. And after that you going to get a lot more. My point is you may want to readjust to make sure you are starting with at least a gallon and a half of liquid and make sure you save the extra when racking because you may very well need it.
VC


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2009)

I CONCUR WITH BOTH POSTS ABOVE AND WOUKLD EVEN SAY MAYBE GOING A LITTLE HIGHER WITH THE AMOUNT SO YOU HAVE PLENTY TO TOP UP WITH LATER. Sorry about the capitals but my shift button gets stuck sometimes and just didnt feel like retyping. I would also add that you would be good to add 1/2 tsp of energizer and another 1/2 tsp extra of pectic enzyme with this batch.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 12, 2009)

I had kinda igured that since he was staring with 1-1/4 gallon and that he awas going to be boosting with vanilla vodka that he would probably be ok ..just dont spill or waste any


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm afraid I will not get to it this weekend, hopefully next weekend.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm excited to see this one get going....


----------



## ashton Hammar (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey all!!! Well, I thought I would add into this thread a bit since I did make a still Pumpkin Spice last year... pretty much followed exactly what Waldo mentioned above. My Pumpkin Spice turned out pretty well for only my 3rd wine I ever made.

It turned out the color of a Sauvignon Blanc, it was ~13.5%, and mildly spiced and oaked with a medium french. It turned out so well, I am actually in the process of increasing production to 10gal this year!!!





I am interested to see how the port style pumpkin spice turns out. I plan on increasing the spices this year and adding a heavier oak. The pumpkin doesn't have that much flavor, but it does have some. As for the sediment, like Vcasey said, it does have tons. One change up, is that I used jack-o-latern last year, and this year I am using baking pumpkins... so hopefully they will have more flavor.

Best of luck to us all! Cheers.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote-One change up, is that I used jack-o-latern last year, and this year I am using baking pumpkins... so hopefully they will have more flavor. 

Best of luck to us all! Cheers. [/QUOTE] 






*So how do you tell the difference between the two?*


----------



## grapeman (Nov 17, 2009)

Waldo generally the baking or pie pumpkins are smaller and kind of flattened a bit. The skin color in darker with flecks of gray or dark brown in them. The flesh is thicker than jack-o-lantern varieties. This provides much more meat to the pumpkin and should contribute more solids to the mix and presumably more sugar. One old variety name is Small Sugar if that gives you a better idea.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 17, 2009)

The small ones tend to have more flavor, but keep in mind you'll be going from very little flavor to some flavor, not much difference except as Appleman pointed out more pumpkin meat. Also you can use Hubbard squash as well as the pumpkin and you get a little more flavor. 
Last year I made a pumpkin wine and a pumpkin mead. The wine I used just the pumpkin no spices and its a mild nice white wine and if I didn't know there was pumpkin in it I could not have told you there was any. The mead will remain out of reach for at least another year but I did use lots of pumpkin pie spices and I am expecting a nice wine. Next time I make this I'll try adding a bit of maple syrup and see what happens.
I have talked with several of our local craft breweries and the conclusion seems to be pumpkin really does not add much (if any) flavor, its the fall spices that make the difference.
VC


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 17, 2009)

Interesting about different pumpkins - who woulda thunk it?


Quick question, when I was at my loca lbrew shop I didn't want to buy a big can of DME because, from what I understand, it does not keep long after open. The salesman talked me into dry malt - any thoughts or comments?


----------



## ashton Hammar (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Waldo looks like you got your answers above. The Jack pumpkins are the ones you always use to carve designs into. My 10 gallons is bubbling nicely, with a into of spice. I like to add some spice during the primary then add more when I rack into my carboys for finishing. I increased pectic enzyme as compare to last year hoping to degrade the pumpkin pulp and extract more 'flavor' from the flesh. As casey said, it doesn't have that much flavor to begin with so I am trying my best to maximize. Here are some stats:
SG: 1.084
Acid: .6 tar
Pulp: 35lbs for 10 gal (have a little lighter pulp/liquid ration than I like)
Yeast: Lalvin ICV D-47 (I am planning on MLF for this batch... I think it would add a lot to the wine, hopefully give it greater body, vanilla, and a butter texture?)

Cheers!


----------



## vcasey (Nov 18, 2009)

skinnydipper said:


> Interesting about different pumpkins - who woulda thunk it?
> 
> 
> Quick question, when I was at my loca lbrew shop I didn't want to buy a big can of DME because, from what I understand, it does not keep long after open. The salesman talked me into dry malt - any thoughts or comments?



I use the dry malt extract, not the stuff in cans, I believe the can stuff is more of a liquid syrup. Just keep the DME away from any liquid because it can be challenging to keep from clumping. I pour out what I need and then try to mix it in slowly over very warm water and stir constantly. Once the package is opened I try to use it quickly so don't buy any more the you need because this stuff just soaks in the humidity and will get hard as a brick.
VC


----------



## Waldo (Nov 18, 2009)

appleman said:


> Waldo generally the baking or pie pumpkins are smaller and kind of flattened a bit. The skin color in darker with flecks of gray or dark brown in them. The flesh is thicker than jack-o-lantern varieties. This provides much more meat to the pumpkin and should contribute more solids to the mix and presumably more sugar. One old variety name is Small Sugar if that gives you a better idea.








Thanks appleman..and everyone else. I'm going to have to go on a quest now for baking pumpkins. Ive never seen any around here advertised as such. Its always just "Pumpkins For Sale"


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 18, 2009)

After reading thrugh this thread again,here is my plan for this weekend, am I missing anything? Thoughts? Suggestions?


Friday night:
1) remove pumpkin from freezer, place in primary and let thaw overnight. (Pumpkin was put in straining bags prior to freezer.
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
Saturday morning, 
1) make simple syrup.
2) add ½ pound chopped raisons to strainer bag.
3) add 1 tsp shaved ginger to strainer bag.
4) boil 1.25 gallons of water, pour into primary. 
5) after the must has cooled, add ½ tsp tannin
6) add 1 tsp yeast nutrient
7) add dry malt extract
8) add simple syrup and stir until Waldo’s arm falls off.
9) take SG reading and adjust as necessary to get SG 1.116
10) add crushed and dissolved campden tablet
11) Stir everything in.

Saturday evening (12 hours after finishing previous step)
1) ½ tsp pectic enzyme
2) Make yeast starter


Sunday morning (12 hours after finishing previous step)
1) pitch yeast

once fermentation begins
1) punch down a couple of times each day
2) take SG readings

once SG hits 1.020 – 1.030
1) take strainer bags out, squeeze gently but don’t use Waldo’s gloves – you don’t know where they’ve been.
2) Rack to glass, airlock.

Rack every couple of months until clear.

? Fortify with Vodka
? add F-pack (made with canned pumpkin pie filling)


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks really good as far as I can see.....


The only thing I might do different would be.... Leave it in the primary until it hits 1.010. Then add sugar to bring it up to 1.030. Then you will have a higher ABV. (and need less at fortifying time).


----------



## Waldo (Nov 19, 2009)

Be sure and post us some pictures. Would be better if you could do the "scratch n sniff" kind


----------



## vcasey (Nov 19, 2009)

I would slowly add the DME to the hot water and stir like crazy to keep that stuff from clumping. And like Goodfella said add more sugar a couple of times until the SG stops dropping so you don't need to fortify as much. What yeast are you using?
VC


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 19, 2009)

I was planning on using Red Star CHampagne yeast, I also have some Lalvin 71B-1122 if you think it would be better.


Are you saying I should add the DME to the boiling water before maceration?


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 19, 2009)

I used champagne yeast on my Peach Port, and I am happy with it.


I think thats a good idea on th DME. Maybe not boiling, But Hot.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 19, 2009)

I love using 71b adds a nice mouth feel. Both yeasts have about the same alcohol tolerance. When I add the DME I just mix it in with really hot water and try not to let the steam get to the DME before I pour it. 
VC


----------



## ashton Hammar (Nov 19, 2009)

I have used both champagne and 71B and both seemed to work equally well. I have a question though, what does the DME add to your wine? I have never used this.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 19, 2009)

In this case skinnydipper is making a port. The DME will add a better viscosity to the wine, not quite but closer to what you get in a port with that nice big mouth feel.
VC


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 21, 2009)

I took the pumpkin out of the freezer last night and made my recipe this morning as planned. I only bought 5# of sugar, and ended up using all of it. Ended with an SG of 1.112. Made my yeast starter. I will write up more details later, the process took much longer than I expected so I have to move on to other tasks.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice.... I'm ready to see this one get going. SG of 1.112 is pretty good. If it was still somewhat warm, or hot, you may want to check it again when it has cooled.


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 21, 2009)

FYI - I'm going to post prgress on my wine examiner blog also: http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-16446-Fairfax-County-Wine-Examiner~y2009m11d21-Home-made-Pumpkin-Port


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 22, 2009)

Just stirred in the pectic enzyme. Yeast tomorrow.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 22, 2009)

Hows the stirring arm holding up?


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 22, 2009)

Stirring arm is okay, I won't need physical therapy after this one but it's close! 


I decided on the 71B - pitching yeast later this morning.


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 22, 2009)

Took another SG reading, 1.110, and pitched the yeast late this morning. Almost six hours later, just a slight amount of activity. I attached a brew belt about two hours before pitching the yeast. I don't have a thermometer but the air temp in the basement is somewhere around 67 so I was sure the must temp would be a little lower.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 22, 2009)

I would recommend getting a thermometer skinnydipper. They are invaluable in wine making.


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 22, 2009)

I was going to pick one up the last time I was the myLHBS, but he was out of stock. So I spent my money on stuff I didn't need.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 22, 2009)

I think you will be OK... 67 degree's with a brew belt. I might be crazy, but I think the temp goes up a couple degree's while fermenting.


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 23, 2009)

Just checked again, more activity starting. When I made a failed pumpkin wine last year, it took forever for the fermentation to start but once it finally started it went like gang busters.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 23, 2009)

Sounds good.... Keep us posted on the SG readings.


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 23, 2009)

There was quite a bit of activity this morning when I punched down. When I got home this afternoon, I could smell the party. Just punched down again and there is a lot of action. I tried to take an SG, but there is so much foam I couldn't read the hydrometer. It looks somewhere aroun 1106 +/-. Is that possible after just one day? Started at 1112, it was at 1110 when I pitched the yeast. The must was also slightly warm at intitial and probably just under 70 when I pitched.


Dang, I need to get a thermometer.


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh - and I don;t think I planned this so well. We are goign away for Thanksgiving, it looks like I'll be away when it's time to transfer. Any ideas what to do?


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 24, 2009)

I predict this this will get going strong. You could get to dropping .020 or more per day. Do your SG reading in a test tube or something like it if you can, its easier to manage the foam.


What day do you leave for thanksgiving, and what day do you get back?


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 24, 2009)

Leaving Thursday morning, get back Saturday night (late).


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 24, 2009)

OK... Keep us posted on that SG. 


I think you can make this work out ok.


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 24, 2009)

1.072 and still going like gangbusters.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 24, 2009)

Have some sugar on hand... I would start thinking about watching when it hits 1.010... then adding sugar to bring it back up to 1.030. That way when that finishes dry you will have about 17% +/-. Then it will take less to fortify. That way you have less taste influence from the fortifying spirit, and more from the wine, yet still have the higher ABV.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 24, 2009)

I think you will be fine to leave this in the primary until you are back. Goodfella's advice about feeding it is sound and you can do this several times until the SG no longer drops. Sometimes the yeast respond very well and will go past their expected alcohol limit, sometimes!
VC


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, all this Port talk got to me.... I Started a Blueberry Port today!!! 


I'm excited to see what the SG is on your Pumpkin today Skinnydipper.


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 25, 2009)

1.020 - now what?


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 25, 2009)

Tonight it will be around 1.010. At that point add sugar (or simple syrup)to bring it to 1.030.






Also.... You can squeeze pulp and remove bag. (you can do that now).


Since you are leaving town... I would rack to glass after raisng the SG tonight, But leave plenty of headspace in the carboy (for now)


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 25, 2009)

I had to add simple syrup before it got down (or is it up?)to 1.010, it was at 1.016. I made simple syrup with 2 cups water and four cups sugar. I used about 2/3 of it to bring it back up (or is down?) to 1.030.


This was after I squeezed all I could out of the pulp. Let me tell you, I started with 12.5 pounds of pumpkin flesh and ended with less than a pound of pulp. Given water weighs about 7 pounds per gallon, that means I extracted about 1.5 gallons of pumpkin juice. Needless to day, I planned on a about 1.5 gallons and have a somewhere around 3 gallons. I transfered into my 3 gallon carboy thinking it would leave a lot of head space, ended up using most of the three gallon and half of two one-gallon jugs. They are all bubling away as I write.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 25, 2009)

You will have a lot of fallout, But that is still going to end up being more than planned. You may need a nice big F-pack here in a few weeks.


Well done.... Should be Ok to sit until you get back.


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm back now. The carboy and two jugs are bubbling the airlock every 15 seconds or so. I'm not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 29, 2009)

Take an SG reading. When the reading is the same for 2 days you will move forward. Take one today for sure.


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 30, 2009)

At 1.010 last night. Will check again tonight.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 30, 2009)

OK good.... Hopefully it creaps down a little more. I was hoping it made it to 1.010-.998 ish. Make sure your room temp stays good.


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 30, 2009)

Still at 1.010 today. Room temp is hovering around 70. I did not leave the brew belt on while I was away - should I put it back on for a day or two?


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 30, 2009)

70 should be fine. What kind of yeast did you use?


It will be fine, even if it doesn't move any more. That just means you will need to sweeten a little less, and fortify a little more.


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 30, 2009)

71B


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 30, 2009)

Off the Pumpkin Port path for a second.... I just put my Blueberry Port in glass. (thought ya might like to see it).


----------



## skinnydipper (Nov 30, 2009)

That looks awesome Goodfella!


I am entering the part where I think I messed up the last time. When I rack, do I add campden or something else? How much?


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 30, 2009)

K. when the SG reading is the same for 2-3 days. Then you do the following, in this order... 


1) Rack (leaving lee's behind)
2) Degass
3) add 1 camden tablet per gallon AND add sorbate (in amount recommended on bottle, amounts may vary)


Then.... Let sit for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 30, 2009)

Looking mighty fine there Goodfella


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Waldo.... Should be about done fermenting.


How's the Pumpkin comin along Skinnydipper?


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 2, 2009)

Well the Blueberry Port finished dry.... SG is .996-.998ish. I will give it a day or so, just to make sure.


How is the Pumpkin Skinnydipper?


----------



## skinnydipper (Dec 2, 2009)

Well - I know what I did wrong the last time, I don't have sorbate so I couldn't have used it. I was going to stop by myLHBS today but didn't have time. Will make it tomorrow. I hope the extra two days is not a problem.


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah.... the sorbate is what will keep it from refermenting when you sweeten it or add the f-pack. It will also help preserve it. Should be OK until tomorrow, You just don't want to leave it on those Lee's very long. It can add on off flavor. 








What is the SG?


----------



## skinnydipper (Dec 3, 2009)

SG still at 1.010. Racked off lees, degassed, added campden and sorbate. Had just under three gallons. First racked to my 3 gallon carboy but then racked to two one gallon jugs and one odd-ball size jug. Still a little more head space than I would like t osee on the odd-ball size jug. Any topping-off suggestions? I would like to put it back in the three gallon, just not sure how to top off. 


I was going to take some pics and post all I have thus far, but my camera has gone UA.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 4, 2009)

skinny you can use sanitized marbles in the carboy to eliminate headspace. Just how much do you actually have? I would think taht if it took no more thana 750ml bottle to fill the headspace then a bottle of commercial reisling wine would work too. If you are going to backsweeten and fortify then that will also take care of some of the headspace.


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 5, 2009)

Racked the Blueberry today. Looks like it finished at .996-.998. 


Should be about 17% ABV right now. It already smells and tastes pretty good. I will end up fortifying with Brandy to about 20%.


----------



## skinnydipper (Dec 6, 2009)

Transferred the 3/4 of a 1/2 gallon to a 1.5 liter bottle. There was a little left over for the compost pile, but it worked out well.


Time to start planning my f-pack.


Your blueberry port sounds good. Maybe I'll start once I get this pumpkin a little further along.


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 6, 2009)

How does it taste so far?


----------



## skinnydipper (Dec 6, 2009)

The jury is still out on the taste. Has potential, but right now there is a bit of sour to it.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 6, 2009)

The sour taste may be normal, both my pumpkin wine &amp; mead had a sour taste that was starting to fade just prior to bottling.
VC


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 6, 2009)

My Blackberry Port is sour.... But it seems like it changes every sampling.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 6, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> My Blackberry Port is sour.... But it seems like it changes every sampling.






And the more you sample, the more it changes too


----------



## boozinsusan (Dec 7, 2009)

skinnydipper said:


> Transferred the 3/4 of a 1/2 gallon to a 1.5 liter bottle. There was a little left over for the compost pile, but it worked out well.
> 
> 
> Time to start planning my f-pack.
> ...




Do you just dump the pumpkin pie filling (f-pac) into the carboy? I am wondering how you get a strainging bag into a carboy (if the f-pac were in a bag, and the wine was already in glass)?


Am I missing something here?


Please pardon the newbie questions......


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 7, 2009)

We may need Waldo to weigh in on this one.....


I'm not sure, I don't know the consistency or anything else about pumpkin pie filling.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 8, 2009)

Use a panty hose


----------



## skinnydipper (Dec 10, 2009)

I thought there was a thread about making f-packs - I'll be darned if I can find it.


I was thinking to get a couple cans of pumpkin pie filling, add some vodka, simmer on stove until reduced by about a third. Strain, add to wine. I am hoping it will make enough to rack back to my three gallon carboy, but I also don't want to over do it either. I'm thinking I will also need to back sweeten at the same time? Do I add sorbate and campden again?


----------



## vcasey (Dec 10, 2009)

If you have already added them you are good to go. You may need to add a lot of the pie mix to get it and keep it at the 3 gallon mark and you'll be adding a lot of potential sediment back in with that f-pack. Pumpkin has very little flavor you may want to just sweeten it and add spices and vodka. Also add the spices to the vodka and let them sit until you get the flavor you like and then add the flavored vodka to the carboy and top it off that way.
VC


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 10, 2009)

vcasey has some good idea's there. 


DO NOT add vodka before simmering on the stove. Don't add any more k-meta or sorbate, you have enough in your wine.


I would not sweeten yet....


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 14, 2009)

wade said:


> You could fortify it or you could keep adding sugar during fermetation until your yeast gives up. *As said above the fruit shold be almost dbled to help hide the added abv.* Making a port is not much different then making a wine with the exception of Chaptalizing (adding extra during fermentation). I too will be making a Pumpkin Port pretty soon but Im cheating by using a F-pack. this f-pack is the stuff that Dunkin Donuts uses in their Pumpking Spice coffees and Lattes. I was given a big container of this stuff.





That works? I never thought of that. Sometimes my wine comes out to "hot" tasting. I am going to try it with a frozen apple juice recipe. Thanks


----------



## skinnydipper (Dec 16, 2009)

The port has maybe 1/2 inch of lees at the bottom of the jugs. I'm thinking I should be doing something, not sure what. Is it time to add the f-pack?


----------



## vcasey (Dec 16, 2009)

I think you should cover them and walk away. Let it sit at least 2 months from whenever you last racked. You really want this to settle as much on its own as possible so you don't lose too much wine. 
VC


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah... I would let it sit a bit longer before adding the f-pack. Maybe another week or so.... I would rack when you add the f-pack.


THEN.... I would do as vcasey said... Cover it up and walk away for a couple months before sweetening or anything else. IMO


How does it look? Is it clearing?


----------



## vcasey (Dec 16, 2009)

I would really let it sit longer before adding the fpac. There is no need to rack and rush the wine, let it sit and develop so you have a better idea of what adjustments you really need to make. Most folks rack too often because they feel like they should be doing something. So I have something for you to do instead - design the label, start planning the next wine and enjoy the holidays.
VC


----------



## skinnydipper (Dec 17, 2009)

It is clearing some, not mch yet.


You talked me into it - it will sit for a while longer.


Maybe I'll make an apple cyser or something while I'm waiting.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 17, 2009)

skinnydipper said:


> It is clearing some, not mch yet.
> 
> 
> You talked me into it - it will sit for a while longer.
> ...



There ya go! I've been contemplating wines &amp; meads while I bake cookies. Way to busy to fuss with wines, although I do have some wine work that I can no longer avoid.
VC


----------



## ashton Hammar (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey all glad to hear everyone's Pumpkin wine/port is doing well. Mine is going great. I have got a question! So I have 11 gallons in two 5 gallon carboys plus 1 gal. I have induced MLF on one of the 5 carboys to see how it goes (i added a bit of malic acid to increase TA) - my concern is that it is still sitting on about and 1 1/2 inch of leese/sediment... should this be concern or should I rack it during its MLF into a new carboy and top up w/ a spare wine from the 1 gallon? Would racking mid MLF be bad? I am only concerned about the leese giving 'off flavors'.

Thoughts recommendations. The MLF is really bubbling and have it at 77-80 as it seems to like that range the best.

Thanks - Ashton

PS - please assume all else is within normal parameters and holding stable. I checked its stats after primary fermentation before I induced MLF. All readings good and at .996


----------



## vcasey (Dec 17, 2009)

No problem letting it sit on the lees for a while. I would wait 2 months after you first racked it before racking again so you'll be able to get more wine since the sediment will settle and compact more. 
VC


----------



## Goodfella (Dec 17, 2009)

It's only sitting on the YEAST LEE'S that is bad... Right? 
















and maybe the clarifiers....


----------



## vcasey (Dec 17, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> It's only sitting on the YEAST LEE'S that is bad... Right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If its the gross lees, I would say don't let it sit to long, but this sounds like it's had the first racking. Again, most folks feel like they need to do something so they fiddle or rack and its ok to let it sit. Sitting gives it a chance to develop and lets the wine really shine.
My guess is no clearing has been used - Malo was done on one of these. 
VC


----------



## ashton Hammar (Dec 18, 2009)

This has had the first racking from the primary to its first carboy. There is still action but maybe I will cool it to 70 degrees, calm it, rack it into a new carboy that is clean, top it with bit of wine from the 1 gal, and heat her back up to finish the MLF? I am simply worried bcs I have not SO2 the other carboy in about a week (since it had its last wine). I washed it inside but didn't add SO2 bcs I was worried about the MLF being stopped. Seems like it sitting on the 'real' leese is bad idea. I don't worry to much about sediment, but this is the inactive yeast.


----------



## vcasey (Dec 18, 2009)

Sitting on the lees will help develop the complex flavors and give you a nice mouth feel. I would resist the urge to do anything except plan the label and my next project, but that's me and I have learned that sometimes less work is best, which includes less racking. This is one case where I try not to play too much with my food.
VC


----------



## ashton Hammar (Dec 18, 2009)

Ok thanks VC. I will leave it be, take the Xmas vaca, and come back to review in 2 months! I am very excited to compare the two versions and see the differences.


----------



## skinnydipper (Feb 19, 2010)

Last Friday, 2/12/2010, I added two cans of pumpkin pie filling as an f-pac. I naturally tasted the wine first, it was smooth with some slight bitterness - maybe I shouldn't have added the ginger. I still have two full gallons and a 1.5 liter bottle. I reduced the pie filling on the stove, stuck a sanatized 1 gallon paint strainer half way in the carbaby then used a funnel to fill the strainer with the reduced pie filling.I then racked the port into each carbaby.I did this to each gallon and left the 1.5 liter bottle alone. I'll leave it alone for some time, not sure how long until I remove the strainers.


Thoughts? Comments?


On a side note, I just got back from Trader Joes and couldn't resist buying seven - twelve ounce bags of frozen blueberries. IS this enough for a 1 gallon port? I seem to becoming addicted to making fruit ports.


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 19, 2010)

skinnydipper said:


> Last Friday, 2/12/2010, I added two cans of pumpkin pie filling as an f-pac. I naturally tasted the wine first, it was smooth with some slight bitterness - maybe I shouldn't have added the ginger. I still have two full gallons and a 1.5 liter bottle. I reduced the pie filling on the stove, stuck a sanatized 1 gallon paint strainer half way in the carbaby then used a funnel to fill the strainer with the reduced pie filling.I then racked the port into each carbaby.I did this to each gallon and left the 1.5 liter bottle alone. I'll leave it alone for some time, not sure how long until I remove the strainers.
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Comments?
> ...





&lt;-----------loves blueberry port.


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 19, 2010)

1st... I would remove the strainers now. Just squeeze it out. 


2nd... 12 bags of blueberries is plenty fo a gallon of blueberry Port. It will be awesome. I have a Blueberry Port going right now. Honestly, I think it will be the BOLDEST Port I have ever tasted. I am so happy with it!!!




Edit: I thought I read you had 12 bags Blueberry. On mine I used 8 bags up front, and between 2-3 for f-pack. But it is strong.


----------



## intoxicating (Feb 20, 2010)

Just want to add my two cents worth for non-cooks reading this. There is a big difference between "pumpkin pie filling" and canned pumpkin. The cans marked "pie filling" have lots of other stuff besides spices and pumpkin, sugar, eggs, thickeners, who knows what. Don't remember exactly, but could throw off the recipe considerably.


----------



## skinnydipper (Feb 21, 2010)

Goodfella - could I get your blueberry recipe?


intoxicating - I used an organic canned pie filling. I read the ingredients carefully - nothing but pumpkin and spices. I also added just a touch of vanilla extract. The flavor profile I am seeking is best decribed as pumpkin pie with wipped cream.


----------

